# Serious female powerlifter looking for advice! :) first post



## DL805 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I am new here  first post. I am a female power-lifter who have trained seriously for 4 years (Pic below). I am considering of my first AAS cycle, any suggestions? My main goal is to gain lean muscle mass and probably lose some fat. (Training+ Diet is spot on.)

I have used PH before, 1 cycle of EPI and 1 cycle of Nanodrol.

Here is some of my stats:

Height: 161cm

Weight: 147lbs

1RM bench: 105Kg

1RM deadlift: 160Kg

1RM Squat: 130kg

Also, can anyone give e a rough estimate of how much bodyfat % if i have?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No idea about AAS but welcome


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@ewen may be able to offer some decent input here.

Impressive lifts though and looking good in your pic.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, obviously not a lass but as a GPC/BPC ref, Business Partner of the GPC president, friend of the BPU President and also the Bulldog and British record holder/champ myself I know a thing or two about powerlifting - I can indeed point you in the direction of a few femme fatels who use AAS in the community if you are interested?


----------



## DL805 (Jul 3, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Well, obviously not a lass but as a GPC/BPC ref, Business Partner of the GPC president, friend of the BPU President and also the Bulldog and British record holder/champ myself I know a thing or two about powerlifting - I can indeed point you in the direction of a few femme fatels who use AAS in the community if you are interested?


Thanks a lot Matt! That would be very helpful


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome , good lifts :thumbup1:

griff`s contacts would be ideal due to them being in your sport and being female it`s easier to talk openly about good and bad sides of PEDS .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Add me on facebook and I will point you in the direction you need

http://www.facebook.com/matt.griffiths2


----------



## DL805 (Jul 3, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Add me on facebook and I will point you in the direction you need
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/matt.griffiths2


Just added, thanks Matt!


----------



## DL805 (Jul 3, 2013)

Can anyone give me a rough estimate of how much bodyfat % I have? I would like to set up my macro; I seems having trouble finding my maintenance.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DL805 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough estimate of how much bodyfat % I have? I would like to set up my macro; I seems having trouble finding my maintenance.


Buy some seven point calipers and have a friend check as its near impossible to guess .


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like about 25%bf :thumb:


----------

